# Caesars creek



## TR21 (Jan 19, 2012)

Does anyone know if ice is off at the "dead sea". i would like to try to get the boat on the water this weekend... any information would be much appreciated. thanks


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i would be extremely surprised if there was ever any ice at caesar creek this year. i would say youre good to go.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Went across the dam yesterday and there was ice along the edge on both sides. Looked thin and slushy and is probably gone. Should be OK. Went out a week or two ago and the whole lake by the north pool ramp had thin ice on it. Ran into a buddy who had tried to launch his boat and broke both the tail lights covers on his trailer. By 2-3 PM the ice was gone.


----------



## TR21 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, i'll have to give it a try. i will let you know how we do...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

IGbullshark said:


> i would be extremely surprised if there was ever any ice at caesar creek this year. i would say youre good to go.


^^^EXACTLY^^^ there MAY have been some ice on CC this year..but definitely not enough to stay around..the only hurdle your gonna have to jump is launching by yourself w/o docks..and thats not too difficult


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

IGbullshark said:


> i would be extremely surprised if there was ever any ice at caesar creek this year. i would say youre good to go.


^^^EXACTLY^^^ there MAY have been some ice on CC this year..but definitely not enough to stay around for any length of time..the only hurdle your gonna have to jump is launching by yourself w/o docks..and thats not too difficult


----------



## scooterJ (Jan 1, 2012)

hey is anyone catching anything at spillway


----------



## Bait catcher (Apr 25, 2008)

Just got home from cc,no ice water was 38deg.mostly clearfished mostly north pool.Towed a fellow boater to wellmans,that took some time but its ok,fish weren biting anyway.Got sun and wind burn.Still rocking in my computer chair,fishing season is here!


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

IGbullshark said:


> i would be extremely surprised if there was ever any ice at caesar creek this year. i would say youre good to go.


it got decently thick 2 weeks ago. watched a guy bust out his tail lights...so i went to another spot..still couldent go far... but by north pool it was solid.. over by furnace was a little area to get to.

thursday there was real thin patches. saw a little today nothing to be alarmed of. way back in the creeks


----------



## TR21 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the info last week. Went out saturday for two hours before i had some trolling motor issues. Water temp was 36-38. Managed to catch one muskie while bass fishing. Caught on black n blue pig n jig fished extremely slow. Estimated 25-27" little guy but i will take it. Fish was immediately released...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

TR21 said:


> Thanks for all the info last week. Went out saturday for two hours before i had some trolling motor issues. Water temp was 36-38. Managed to catch one muskie while bass fishing. Caught on black n blue pig n jig fished extremely slow. Estimated 25-27" little guy but i will take it. Fish was immediately released...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


cool catch man....


----------

